#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NEBOSH International Diploma Past Exams Question and Answers

## nayakya

Hi friends,



For those who are doing NEBOSH International Diploma


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Q - A.pdf


Best regards

nayakyaSee More: NEBOSH International Diploma Past Exams Question and Answers

----------


## sanjay70

it is disabled, please make it available.

regards
sanjay

----------


## nayakya

Hi Sanjay,

Link is working

Best regards,

nayakya

----------


## arnelrafael

dear nayakya,

greetings of peace and goodwill.

i wish to be a successful NEBOSH candidate and the help i can get from this community is really appreciated. 

i am trying to open the link below but to no avail.

please help....thanks...

my email address: arnelrafaeldiaz@yahoo.com


thank you.

best regards,
arnel

----------


## equate123

File is removed.. please upload

----------


## onomeanthony

File is removed.. please upload

----------


## nayakya

New link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards

----------


## valentinetan

Hello Nayakya,

The link is not working, can you please email the information to studynebosh@yahoo.com?

Many thanks

----------


## arcticdemon

hey, link is inaccessible.
can you plz reupload or email me it --> nashicus@Hotmail.com
much thanks

----------


## riskexpert

Hi Nayakya

The link is saying no such files. Please send the ;link or file to my email id riskexpert1997@gmail.com

thanks and regards

----------


## sreehari17

HI Nayaka
File not available  
Can you please send the file to sreehari17@yahoo.com 
Many thanks in advance

----------


## mozetta20

Dear NAYAKAYA:
G Day:
The link doesn't work and i couldn't get the NEBOSH International Diploma Past Exams Question and Answers .i will appreciate if you give me a favor send to my email plz:
babijon20@yahoo.com
Best Regards

----------


## lalbiotech

Dear Nayakya, 

Greetings !
I am unable to download after several tries. 
I am registered member still failed to get it.
Could you please send me the file to my email
lalbiotech@gmail.com



Kind regards
LalSee More: NEBOSH International Diploma Past Exams Question and Answers

----------


## thasneemok

nayaka
can u plz forward it to my inbox [COLOR="#0000FF"]thasneemok@gmail.com[/COLOR] since link is not working

----------


## crusades

please can someone re-upload it?

----------


## riyaz2979

hi  nayaka, the link is not working. can u send me to my email id please at riyaz2979@yahoo.com 

regards ,
riyaz.

----------


## electarun

I will be thankful to you if any body share NEBOSH International Diploma Past Exams Question and Answers to my mail I.D:
electarun@yahoo.co.in

Best Regards,

----------


## jeromejaradan

Simply stupid link

----------


## kobila

Hi guys*I need Nebosh IDP Exam questions*can someone help me with that?I've tryed with the links you've shared and it doesn't work.

----------


## moheb2011

Dear All, 

if anyone have the files please send to my email moheb_2011@yahoo.com

----------

